# Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ Speed



## Kev.Ved (Dec 24, 2011)

What is the consistent & maximum speed that you get on Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ USB dongle? 
Do mention your city if not updated in mini profile & do you get a full signal strength?


----------



## R3yansh (Dec 26, 2011)

1mbps minimum and 2+mbps maximum
Im frm varanasi
Network is strong infact very strong


----------

